# Glenwood Springs Boat Ramp Improvent Survey



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is the link to the shorline survey for Glenwood Springs. They have decided to extend the comment period until August 15th. Please let them hear your voice!

Glenwood Springs, Two Rivers Park and Veltus Park River Access Survey Questions | Glenwood Springs Rec Center


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for doing this. My family used to camp at Veltus in the '50's when it was the town campground, and later, 4th of July at Two Rivers was an anticipated treat. Now Glenwood is just an obstacle in the way. Pitkin, Eagle, Summit, Douglas, even Denver, seem to want to make their citizens' lives better, Garfield just doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

*FYI*

FYI-
Sorry for the late notice... There is a public comment tonight at the Glenwood Springs Rec center @ 6 p.m. with the consulting firm and the town. If you can make it please do so.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

What is this Upper Colorado Private Boaters association? A quick google search yielded little beyond this thread.


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Dave,
After a few years of discussion on the use and more often than not the overuse of the Upper Colorado we decided to start the UCPBA. Our mission statement is as follows:

"Engaging users of the Upper Colorado River and its tributaries by pursuing greater recreational access, environmental advocacy and community stewardship."

We are in the midst of working with American Whitewater and are now in the process of becoming a stakeholder in "Upper Colorado Wild and Scenic".

Our initial focus will be in the Glenwood Springs area, primarily due to proximity and scope. We are gathering more input in the areas from Kremmling to Dotsero and hope to soon have solid representatives and community involvement both up and down river. Any input is always greatly appriciated.

https://www.facebook.com/UpperCoPBA


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Bump. Please take part in this survey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

How do you take the survey if your not a facebooker?


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry. The link is at the top of this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

A second ramp for just commercials is bs. What they need to do is bring back the ramp ranger they had a couple of years ago


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

The ramp at Whitewater rafting
is owned by the town. Whitewaters lease is set to expire in March. I believe this is the root of the commercial only ramp question on the survey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Upper Co PBA said:


> The ramp at Whitewater rafting
> is owned by the town. Whitewaters lease is set to expire in March. I believe this is the root of the commercial only ramp question on the survey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Did not know that. Make them all take out there then since it's not really suitable parking wise for privates.


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey All, 

There is a meeting on Wednesday, August 13th at both 2:30 pm and 6:30 pm at the Glenwood Springs Community Center. This is an opportunity for public input regarding the shoreline resoration project at Veltus and Two Rivers Park. Please come participate and comment on the future of the two rivers boat ramp! 

UCPBA


----------

